# Hikes!



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello all!
Granger just finished all his shots today. So after a week I can take him out (other than baseball fields and local parks) to hikes! He is only 16 weeks. Would it be okay to do 5 mile round-trip hikes? Some of the hikes I go to are mostly dirt trails, but there is this one particular hike i like to go to that has cement for the first mile. 
I know I am not suppose to run/jog with my vizslas on cement until they are 1.5 years old, but how about hikes where I will be just walking a slow jog.

Also, for owners that take their dogs on hikes, do you guys put anything special on your dogs? I am going to buy advantage for fleas and ticks. I also started a heartworm medication. He just finished his Parvo/distemper, got his 2nd kennel cough vaccination, and had his first rabies shot. Am i missing something?


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

The rule of thumb is to walk your dog for 5 mins per day, per month of their life so if he is 4 months that equals 20 mins per day.

Two reasons
Over walking can damage their growing joints/muscles/ligaments etc etc
If you giving your puppy more than he needs at 4 months, imagine what he's going to need in a year's time! Someone once said to me Vizslas are like athletes - the more you exercise them the more they need!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

5 miles sounds like a lot; however, if you will be taking plenty of water, allowing for rest when Granger needs/wants it for as long as he indicates, and allow him to dictate the pace, then I think you will be fine. We do not follow the 5 min per day, per month of life rule. That would not have been/is not nearly sufficient for Pumpkin. We go by the rule of thumb that allows your dog/pup to dicate how long/how much exercise he or she needs. We set the limits around the conditions the exercise is taking place. For example, not doing a lot of running on cement. Pumpkin is mainly exercised off-leash, so she walks, trots, & runs against her own clock.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think your missing anything except *water!*[/color]  I wouldn't have him on a leash that long. Take a 10 min break in the middle and you will be fine.


----------

